# Weak Plastisol print no weight to the colour poor print



## B1g D (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi All,

I am having a few problems with screen printing. 

I am using ALL AMERICAN plastisol ink through a 32T mesh.

I have years of screen printing experience in ceramic and signs, but i just cant seem the get the knack for this one.

I have tried the ink as it is from the pot and gradually added curable reducer bit by bit but I still can not get a good weight of colour on the shirt. 

Changed colours etc to see if there was any difference and there isnt.

Tried RED and BLACK T shirt and GREEN on BLACK T Shirt, the green is slightly better but still not good enough.

Really need help as I have a fair to do on sunday and 600 T Shirts to print for then please help im pulling my hair out.


----------

